# Pesseries!



## Little_Miss_Bossy (Sep 30, 2010)

Sorry I know it's not a nice thing to ask, but I am a bit unsure of which would be best as I don't want to affect tx.


----------



## Jenny74 (Jul 7, 2010)

Hi Karen

I used both doors so to speak.  The reason being I found I started to get quite sore using the front all the time so started to alternate.  As long as the body absorbs it really doesn't matter.

I also found that using them twice a day and getting up relatively early in the morning didn't gove me the chance to stay laying down for a while so back was less messy and used front at night when going to bed.

Hope you find what is right for you

Jen xx


----------



## hoping :) (Feb 3, 2010)

My clinic advised to use back door up til et then after which ever u prefer (but all clinics are different) ... I use the 'back door' as u dont have to lie down after and less mess... x x


----------



## Little_Miss_Bossy (Sep 30, 2010)

Thanks for the replies, very helpful x


----------



## purplejr (May 20, 2009)

Had to use the front cos they gave me diarrhoea and made me sore.

Joy xx


----------



## Little_Miss_Bossy (Sep 30, 2010)

Thanks everyone for all your replies. Had ec today and nurse said to use "back door" as some leakage might occur although it is up to me. Will just have to see how it goes! x


----------



## Tamsutbadger (Nov 1, 2009)

just started them front door morning and nite not good are they hope will be worth it transfer wednesday all being well...
X


----------



## dancingqueen (Jan 12, 2006)

I used front door, twice a day from the  very start. I was getting quite irritated in the 2ww so not sure if i would need to alternate them next time if i do get pregnant and on them for 12 weeks


----------

